# My Cooler ****...



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Figured it was time to show off my Cooler...
I also have a box of Cu-Avana Maduro Robusto coming..


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great collection there :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

VERY nice!! 

Is a little fan necessary in bigger humidors?


----------



## stopich (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice collection.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

looking very nice :dr


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> VERY nice!!
> 
> Is a little fan necessary in bigger humidors?


Its just for Air Circulation / Probably overkill but it has not affected the beads / RH


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn Doug!! That's a sexy cooler!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Man, that's the cooler that "keeps going and going and going..."  

Great pictures! 

Noticed the wooden buttons glued to the trays...good idea!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great collection you got there.

Looks like a bigger cooler is in your future.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Man, that's the cooler that "keeps going and going and going..."
> 
> Great pictures!
> 
> Noticed the wooden buttons glued to the trays...good idea!


Glued those on over the weekend, the trays don't stack all that well so I needed to come up with an alternative


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Great collection you got there.
> 
> Looks like a bigger cooler is in your future.


If the wife does not kill me first :hn
I have room for 2 more trays, after that I will move on to the next cooler


----------



## jcruz1027 (Apr 10, 2006)

Very impressive collection you have amassed!


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I've got one word...Dammmmnnn!!!:cb


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet collection.:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

nice, you made me hungry:dr


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Doug,

You do realize that I will be there in less then 2 weeks. I highly suggest you get the next cooler seasoned ASAP. I mean you dont know what I might show up with A, and B we are going to all the kick arse stores in Manhattan. The thing will be full, time to get the next one started!!


Looks great, I cant wait to see the second one......

We are going to have to walk into davidoff and tell the manger "we are here to spend an obscene amount of money, we simply cant not be distracted by other shoppers we need a private viewing" :r 


WOOT WOOOT HERF TIME IS SOON!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my god is that cooler sexy! Very nice Doug! I like how organize it is!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet, Doug. Nice pics.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

tristan said:


> Oh my god is that cooler sexy! Very nice Doug! I like how organize it is!


Thanks, only the best for my babies :cb


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wonderful collection you have there! Where did ya get the trays? :cb


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

All i can says is
W:drW.

That is a beautifully organized and excellent selection of sticks..
and I really like your coolerdor setup - 
beads, fan, trays, boxes and all.

You've left me drooling and speechless.
:cb


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks good brother....


----------



## BiggDawg (Jan 7, 2007)

mrbl8k said:


> Is a little fan necessary in bigger humidors?





Dux said:


> Its just for Air Circulation / Probably overkill but it has not affected the beads / RH


Looks like a great set-up. I am about to join the coolerdor set, so appreciate seeing what you've done.

Why the three different hygrometers in the setup? (And, why do they all show a different RH even with the fan?)
:cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very nice Doug,the wife did a great job on that...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Doug's bringin' sexy back, (yep)!
Them other cooler's don't know how to act, (yep)!

That is one sexy cooler...


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

BiggDawg said:


> Looks like a great set-up. I am about to join the coolerdor set, so appreciate seeing what you've done.
> 
> Why the three different hygrometers in the setup? (And, why do they all show a different RH even with the fan?)
> :cb


The cooler had been open for about 20 -30 min so the RH reading's are all over the place.

I normally keep one Hydro at the bottom of the cooler and 2 at the top (one on each end)

Doug


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very nice, Doug! Resident Gurkha whore sporting a VERY nice collection! :ss


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

your loaded for bear do you need help smoking those?


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Wonderful collection you have there! Where did ya get the trays? :cb


Link for the Cedar Trays 
http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice collection. I was wondering about the trays as well. Thanks for the link.:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW Doug :dr :dr :dr those look delicious. :mn


----------

